# Problem mit Lilo



## FactorX (19. März 2002)

Ich hab gestern nochmal meine beiden Festplatten geputzt. Zuerst habe ich Linux installiert (auf /dev/hdb), danach erst Windows 2000 (auf Laufwerk C, also /dev/hda). 

Leider komme ich jetzt nicht mehr an mein Linux dran - denn Windows 2000 scheint den Master Boot Record mit seinem eigenen Bootloader überschrieben zu haben. Auch der Dos Befehl fdisk /mbr konnte das Ding nicht entfernen  
Die Bootdiskette von Mandrake 8.1 konnte mir auch nicht weiterhelfen. Deshalb hab ich es mal mit der Installations-CD versucht und am Bootprompt folgendes eingegeben:

root=/dev/hdbX (habe für X alles von 1-6 ausprobiert - habe 6 Partitionen auf hdb)

Aber der Rechner meldet nur zurück:

Could not find Kernel image: root=/de.v/h 

Irgendwas ist da faul. Sucht der jetzt im falschen Directory oder was? Ich hab absolut keine Ahnung ... 

Wie komme ich wieder an mein Linux, und zwar mit Lilo als Bootloader?


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (19. März 2002)

Sieht ganz danach aus, als findet er den Kernel nicht. 

Ich kenn mich leider nicht mit Mandrake aus, daher meine Frage: Kannst Du bei der Installation ein vorhandenes System starten?
Wenn ja, dann probiers mal damit.


----------



## nexus (20. März 2002)

Ich glaube er findet den Kernel nicht, da die Festplatte nicht gemounted wurde. 

Aber wenn du ein bootfähiges CD-Laufwerk hast schieb einfach mal CD 1 von Mandrake ein. 
Mit F1 kommst du dann in den prompt, dort rescue eingeben.  
Das startet ein Notfallsystem. 
Dann musst du ein Verzeichniss erstellen, z.B.: 
"mkdir /mandrake" 
Jetzt musst du die Festplatte in das Verzeichnis mounten. 
Das geht mit: 
"mount /dev/hdb /mandrake"
Jetzt wird das Wurzelverzeichnis des Rescue-Systems durch das auf der Festplatte ersetzt:
"chroot /mandrake"

Jetzt ist die Festplatte eingebunden, nun kann man lilo installieren indem man einfach "lilo" eingibt. 

Jetzt sollte alles klappen beim Neustart. 

MFG

   nexus


----------

